# see ya



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

this isnt for here int hte reptile section i nknow, but since its the only thing i post in, i guess its good.

im sorry to say im leaving pirahan fury(not that anyone cares) cause there tooo much spamming going on but i got one question

how are eveglade ratsnakes? do they make good pets?


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

mrodge said:


> im sorry to say im leaving pirahan fury(not that anyone cares) cause there tooo much spamming going on but i got one question
> 
> [snapback]1026095[/snapback]​


too much spamming going on??







I really have not encounted too many problems... (spam filter baby!!!)

Sorry to hear you are leaving... good luck!

I might be wrong, but aren't these snakes on the endangered species list?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

c ya


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

spam?

I don't know what you are talking about. I have not gotten one popup on this site.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

sh*t not spamming uhhh , iunno thats what i called it, i eman like kids posting like 12 times at once


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

mrodge said:


> sh*t not spamming uhhh , iunno thats what i called it, i eman like kids posting like 12 times at once
> [snapback]1030278[/snapback]​


yeah the mods took care of them









J-Rod


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> mrodge said:
> 
> 
> > sh*t not spamming uhhh , iunno thats what i called it, i eman like kids posting like 12 times at once
> ...


yea silly lil kids


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

post whore said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > mrodge said:
> ...


em kid you are one of thoes kids just witha different screenname, so shut the hell up. all you do is spam this site you little bastard. i can't wait tell the mods take care of you again.

J-Rod


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

lmao ya no spam on this site. c ya mrodge!~

*B-rad*


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> lmao ya no spam on this site. c ya mrodge!~
> 
> *B-rad*
> [snapback]1037831[/snapback]​


B-rad ? emmmmm........ nevermind









J-Rod


----------

